# Wild Brown Snake Eating Pics & Other Herps



## Acrochordus (Nov 2, 2009)

Well I haven't been able to get out lately since I have gotten the Chicken Pox and have had it for two weeks, so I finally got out and it was really good day.


So I started off on my walk and straight away I found a Baby Lacie Monitor _Varanus Varius_ laying across the track, I tried to get good pic's but it wouldn't let me get to close. Also I know there are a far few people on hear that know heaps on the this specie so I wont to know as you can see in the pictures what is up with its back it had two big lumps one at the front legs on its back and one at the back legs? Also this didn't effect it in anyway.

















Also saw about 10 different individual White's Skinks _Egernia whitii_ , they were very skittish so only could get one pic of this specimen. This was the most I have every seen in this area.







Also saw a couple of Copper- Tailed Skinks _Ctenotus taeniolatus_ only photographed this one.







Also on the way back I saw my first ever encounter with a snake eating in the wild, it was a Eastern Brown Snake _Pseudonaja textilis_ and it had a Cunningham Skink _Egernia cunninghami_ in its Grasp, it was very fascinating to watch this snake eat it's lunch and I enjoyed every moment.
















And Also some Habitat Shot

Enjoy Tim.


----------



## redbellybite (Nov 2, 2009)

WOW Tim great pics ..good on you ..


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice copper tail shot and GREAT catch with the EB. Not often you'd get to see something like that.....once in a life time i'd say. Congrats.


----------



## sacred_DUC (Nov 2, 2009)

great pic although the lacey looks in poor health atm perhaps just from winter months but he appears pretty thin


----------



## da_donkey (Nov 2, 2009)

awesome. how lucky are you to see that!!!!

having chicken pox....not so lucky :lol:

donks


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 2, 2009)

Here is some more the post before was starting to stuff my computer.
















Habitat Shots To Come.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Nov 2, 2009)

Fantastic pics Tim! I'm jealous!


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 2, 2009)

The Habitat the Herps were found in.


----------



## ADZz_93 (Nov 2, 2009)

out of curiosity, if you don't mind me asking, where on the central coast are you?


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 2, 2009)

ADZz_93 said:


> out of curiosity, if you don't mind me asking, where on the central coast are you?


PM Sent!!!!


----------



## moloch05 (Nov 2, 2009)

Great pics! You have some nice shots. It is so rare to ever find a snake eating like that and then get good pics as well.

Poor little Lace Monitor does not look too good there. I wonder what caused its problem?

Regards,
David


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 2, 2009)

moloch05 said:


> Great pics! You have some nice shots. It is so rare to ever find a snake eating like that and then get good pics as well.
> 
> Poor little Lace Monitor does not look too good there. I wonder what caused its problem?
> 
> ...


Thanks guys for saying good things, David the amount of travelling you have done the amount of herps you have found have you ever came across a snake eating?
Yea i would really like to know what is wrong with the little Lacie.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Just_Joshin (Nov 2, 2009)

Possibly osteosarcoma or another bone disease??


----------



## Sock Puppet (Nov 2, 2009)

Great shots mate, good onya! Habitat looks a lot like where I often go, but I'm on the Sydney side of the mighty Hawkesbury.


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 2, 2009)

Tonksy said:


> Great shots mate, good onya! Habitat looks a lot like where I often go, but I'm on the Sydney side of the mighty Hawkesbury.


Thanks mate, Thats pritty much the habitat that i found all the herps i photography. There out and about keep looking and you will find one
Tim.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Nov 3, 2009)

thats what its all about, finding stuff like that, well done, one of those things thats very rare to see. amazing pics. your photography is great!


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 3, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> thats what its all about, finding stuff like that, well done, one of those things thats very rare to see. amazing pics. your photography is great!


Thanks Ryan this is one of the reason why i love Herping finding and photographing new species and studying them were they have allways been in the wild. Yea it depends i can pull out some pritty good pics it just depends on conditions, lighting...ect.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## reptilerob (Nov 7, 2009)

WOW how awesome, getting to see a wild elapid eating like that!! I bet you enjoyed the moment a lot more than that skink did!!LOL
Seriously, well done. I can only aspire to get photos like that one day.


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 8, 2009)

reptilerob said:


> WOW how awesome, getting to see a wild elapid eating like that!! I bet you enjoyed the moment a lot more than that skink did!!LOL
> Seriously, well done. I can only aspire to get photos like that one day.


Thanks Mate, A great example of survival of the fittest.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## phillthediamond (Nov 10, 2009)

sacred_DUC said:


> great pic although the lacey looks in poor health atm perhaps just from winter months but he appears pretty thin


 
Good idea. i was thinking about the same. its not effecting it and its only young so yeah prob just winter cool down and skinny.

Great EBS pics mate!


----------



## JasonL (Nov 10, 2009)

The Lacey has a birth defect of some sort relating to a calcium / bone growth problem, it's tail is kinked as well... great pics BTW, finding an elapid eating always makes for good pics.


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 10, 2009)

JasonL said:


> The Lacey has a birth defect of some sort relating to a calcium / bone growth problem, it's tail is kinked as well... great pics BTW, finding an elapid eating always makes for good pics.


Thanks yea thats what i thought might be the case, Do you reckon he will be able to make it much longer?, It didn't affect him in anyway that i could see.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 11, 2009)

Hard to say, it would be effecting him, and it's a tough world out there so I personally wouldn't be putting money on him to reach adulthood..


----------



## phillthediamond (Nov 11, 2009)

do wild lacies eat anything more than carrion?? ive heard they scavange and eat dead prey, do they catch and kill their own food??


----------



## Absolutely_Mad (Nov 29, 2009)

*i live on the central coast*

Hi i live on the central coast, cant seem to find that many good spots. Could you pls give us the heads up on the location  thanks


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 29, 2009)

Absolutely_Mad said:


> Hi i live on the central coast, cant seem to find that many good spots. Could you pls give us the heads up on the location  thanks


Hi there sorry but i dont give out locations, i would love to give them out to people but i can't trust everybody these days. All i can say is you live in Woy Woy then just look at a map and pick a spot there is allot of National Parks and in them you will see various herps.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Absolutely_Mad (Nov 29, 2009)

I understand, just today i found someone had completely ravaged a spot along the pacific highway, there was beer bottles smashed everywere and the remains of a headless snake, not a pretty sight :shock:


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 29, 2009)

Absolutely_Mad said:


> I understand, just today i found someone had completely ravaged a spot along the pacific highway, there was beer bottles smashed everywere and the remains of a headless snake, not a pretty sight :shock:


Yes this is a great explain why my spots are secret only i know. Do you know what snake it was?
Thanks Tim.


----------



## python_dan89 (Nov 29, 2009)

awesome pics mates, the brown is wicked


----------



## Absolutely_Mad (Nov 29, 2009)

im pretty sure it was a death adder, it was partially decayed. Just from the bone structure( stumpy looking body) it looked like a death adder. a bit hard without the head and all. I was going to take a picture but i had left my camera at home


----------



## Absolutely_Mad (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh and i found a large huntsman spider, it was cool


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 29, 2009)

Absolutely_Mad said:


> im pretty sure it was a death adder, it was partially decayed. Just from the bone structure( stumpy looking body) it looked like a death adder. a bit hard without the head and all. I was going to take a picture but i had left my camera at home


Really one snake that i am deing to get a pictures of, i have seen a few before i got myself a camera and got into Herping.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Absolutely_Mad (Nov 29, 2009)

cool, ill let you know if i find one. im pretty sure theres a few up girrakool way, keep checking my galleries as i am now going on more trips out in the field so i might upload a pic of one if and when i find one ^^. I'm new to the site can you add me pls I'm not all that sure on how to add friends, thanks Lawrence


----------



## Acrochordus (Nov 29, 2009)

Absolutely_Mad said:


> cool, ill let you know if i find one. im pretty sure theres a few up girrakool way, keep checking my galleries as i am now going on more trips out in the field so i might upload a pic of one if and when i find one ^^. I'm new to the site can you add me pls I'm not all that sure on how to add friends, thanks Lawrence


Awsome mate.


----------

